# what is my train?



## g00dr1dg3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a train that is 3 rail o gauge I'm wondering if anyone can help me out on what the train is and some more information. Thanks


----------



## g00dr1dg3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right place to post


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I reckon some of the experts will be along shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

I am not sure what you are asking !

That is the London / North Eastern /Railway .

Great looking engine !


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## g00dr1dg3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm looking for information on the train value as a model and what the model of the train is I've searched the web but can't find any that are the same.


----------



## Srook (Jan 3, 2013)

There are 3 for sale on ebay.co.uk right now. Search "hornby 9596" One has a buy it now of 60 pounds. The completed listings show it going for anywhere from 20 pounds to 60 pounds. It appears that some have the doors cut out like yours but most have green doors. The lack of doors didn't seem to have any effect on price.

Scott


----------



## g00dr1dg3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I can find all them without doors but non with the doors.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You need to find a toy train event in your area to get the local information,. Clubs exists You just have to find them. My knowledge is Limited  on UK Hornby It is a Tanker car and OO gage. I am not sure if it is AC or DC. Magnetic motor field is DC. A wounded wire field can do both. A trip to a bookstore may have a collectors guide too. This is a link to the Hornby site. The have events listed and a discussion forum .


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi.
What you have there is a Hornby Dublo LNER N2 0-6-2 Tank loco made from 1947 to 1953.
The scale is not "0" but "00" which is 4mm/foot.
Looking at the Michael Foster book "Hornby Dublo Trains" it seems that all these locos were made with cab doors and with cast in handrails alongside so it looks like yours has been modified at some time.
As to value you can look on Ebay as has been suggested but the price may be lower due to the modifications.
Hope this helps.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe some more info here:

http://www.hrca.net/

TJ


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

It might be O after all. I think all 00 was two rail track.
His engine clearly has center sliding pickups for third rail.
See the 7th photo, of the underside, kinda worn.


----------



## g00dr1dg3 (Apr 20, 2013)

EMD_GP9 said:


> Hi.
> What you have there is a Hornby Dublo LNER N2 0-6-2 Tank loco made from 1947 to 1953.
> The scale is not "0" but "00" which is 4mm/foot.
> Looking at the Michael Foster book "Hornby Dublo Trains" it seems that all these locos were made with cab doors and with cast in handrails alongside so it looks like yours has been modified at some time.
> ...


After closer inspection I can see that it looks as if it was modified. thanks for all the help you have given and would use forum again in the future. Thanks again


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's OO 3 rail AC same as Marklin.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto to NIMT ... 3 rail, OO.

I'm moving the thread to OO.

TJ


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> It's OO 3 rail AC same as Marklin.


Hornby Dublo OO 3-rail ran on 12vDC.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Glad to help.



> It's OO 3 rail AC same as Marklin


I think this confusion is because early Trix OO 3-rail was AC but as stated Hornby Dublo was 12v DC ( or clockwork !!)

Regards.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That's one beautiful model! I have the o'l clockwork verson, on which the tooling is based off of. I also know a shop guy, who just might still have the Princess Coronation Set (track and tinplate coaches included! - ).


----------

